# Metallica inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame



## Ether's Bane

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Me...And-Roll-Hall-of-Fame/Article/200904115256552

Woo, congrats guys.


----------



## Tarvos

Nice. Saw this coming. But I still only like RtL, Justice and MoP.


----------



## ultraviolet

... I thought they were already in there. 
Shows what I know about metal. ^^'


----------



## Tarvos

Metallica aren't that good anyways. And barely metal these days anyway.


----------



## Dewgong

That's good.

I just don't like them very much, but they do deserve to be in there, I guess.


----------



## Departure Song

If only you could see the excitement on my face.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Finally.

They did create thrash and everything.


----------



## Tarvos

err no they didn't Venom did


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Watershed said:


> err no they didn't Venom did


Probably.

Though they're one of the main bands who spread it into the mainstream.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Watershed said:


> err no they didn't Venom did


I'm pretty sure Venom are death metal, and Exodus created thrash.


----------



## #1 bro

man the rock and roll hall of fame is one of the most ridiculously useless things that people for some reason pretend to care about


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Run-D.M.C. got inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, too. If I'm not mistaken, Blondie and Madonna did, too, in the past few years. If you ask me, induction into the Hall of Fame should be taken with a grain of salt.

I'll admit, maybe a bigger grain of salt than most, but still, a lot of people who don't deserve it have been inducted. So...


----------



## Departure Song

Are you saying Blondie isn't a legitimate band worth hall of fame status? >:(


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Of those, Blondie was the one I could most see getting inducted. Run-D.M.C., Madonna, not so much. Blondie is the only one who's actually rock, and I guess they deserve the status, I just don't like them that much.


----------



## Tarvos

rock-ground said:


> I'm pretty sure Venom are death metal, and Exodus created thrash.


I'm pretty sure death metal didn't even exist when Venom started playing. Death metal started way later, with Death, and Possessed. Venom definitely influenced the genre (even though they were a bigger influence on BM). I don't know where you got your facts from, but I hear no DM in venom. It's all tremolo picked riffs and yelled vocals, which is a clearly thrash trait. I don't see downtuned chugs, chromatic riffs, or growled vocals.

Exodus was one of the first bands though, but I don't really listen to Exodus that much. Thrash ain't my thing.


----------



## foreign contaminant

eatanorange said:


> Of those, Blondie was the one I could most see getting inducted. Run-D.M.C., Madonna, not so much. Blondie is the only one who's actually rock, and I guess they deserve the status, I just don't like them that much.


i would say they deserve it mostly because they were willing to experiment with upcoming genres at the time - disco, rap, reggae - and make them accessible yet entirely their own all the same. they made great pop music; i'd rather see blondie in than anyone else you mentioned. (though i'm sure run-d.m.c. is legitimate.)


----------



## #1 bro

it's kind of retarded that they're putting rap in the rock and roll hall of fame imho. even if it's good rap... it's not the "rap and roll hall of fame"! there isn't even a such thing as "rap and roll". although it sounds pretty cool. I wonder what that would be like.


----------



## foreign contaminant

there's rap-rock, but i'm sure you avoid it like the plague.

all in all, the rock and roll hall of fame is pretty meh for me, too. while they do pay respect to groups i listen to - the velvet underground and blondie are the ones that have been inducted - there are loads more groups i can probably expect to never get in that are as good as those, like sonic youth or my bloody valentine.


----------



## Departure Song

I think Sonic Youth will be in there eventually.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Watershed said:


> Metallica aren't that good anyways.


D:<



Departure Song said:


> If only you could see the excitement on my face.


:D This is more like it.

My comments prove everything. Hell, I watched them sing Enter Sandman and Master of Puppets on TV for that. And afterwards the music video for All Nightmare Long (which actually freaked me out ._.).


----------



## foreign contaminant

yeah, you're right. sonic youth could get in there soon (if i remember right, they just became eligible in the last year or so). but then there's dinosaur jr., mbv, yo la tengo, pixies, the breeders, pavement, etc, most of whom i'd consider to be at least good enough to get in... :x i guess they're just not prolific like inductees usually are.


----------



## Tarvos

shadow_lugia said:


> D:<
> 
> 
> 
> :D This is more like it.
> 
> My comments prove everything. Hell, I watched them sing Enter Sandman and Master of Puppets on TV for that. And afterwards the music video for All Nightmare Long (which actually freaked me out ._.).



You realise AK was being sarcastic right?


----------



## #1 bro

Oh, wow? Departure Song is AK?

How did I only _just_ pick up on that? :\


----------



## Departure Song

foreign contaminant said:


> yeah, you're right. sonic youth could get in there soon (if i remember right, they just became eligible in the last year or so). but then there's dinosaur jr., mbv, yo la tengo, pixies, the breeders, pavement, etc, most of whom i'd consider to be at least good enough to get in... :x i guess they're just not prolific like inductees usually are.


Pixies will definitely be in eventually, but yeah, the other ones you mention just aren't prominent enough.


----------



## Tarvos

that and bands like mbv just haven't released enough material, loveless is amazing but they didn't make a career off it


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Oh, wow? Departure Song is AK?
> 
> How did I only _just_ pick up on that? :\


I didn't know either.

I thought DS was just some newbie.


----------



## foreign contaminant

right, they aren't as prolific.

though they didn't make a career out of it, loveless did give mbv a hefty reputation. (maybe it's hefty enough to net some consideration for them? unlikely, but it'd be cool.) i mean, loveless is probably my favorite album ever. i'm just glad that they're touring again.


----------



## Tarvos

It's because AK makes another account every six months. Approximately.


----------



## TANMAC43

METALLICA!!!!! They so deserved that and their own Guitar Hero game.


----------



## Tarvos

Or did they?


----------

